# Simulador LTspice (freeware)



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Encontre este simulador que me parecio interesante, liviano y economico (Es Freeware)
Por lo poco que pude ver es bastante facil de husar

La version es del 27/09/07 por lo tanto es "frequita frequita"

http://ltspice.linear.com/software/swcadiii.exe


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 15, 2009)

Sí, es excelente, parece que está optimizado para la simulacion de fuentes conmutadas.

Este es el link correcto ( o por lo menos vigente hoy 15 de enero)
http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/ltspice.jsp

Para los que iniciamos, está buenísimo. Es Gratuito. Con él pude hacer esquemas de una manera muy intuitiva, fácil, bonitos y se puedes exportar a formato de imagenes y todo.

Según me dijeron, cada vez que necesites componentes que no están, pues te das de alta en el grupo de yahoo

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/LTspice


----------



## algp (Abr 24, 2009)

Yo tambien lo he provado y me parece bueno. Sobretodo me gusto que es gratuito, sin limitaciones en numero de nodos ni nada, y ademas abierto pues permite insertar modelos spice de componentes que no esten incluidos en las librerias que vienen con el LTSpice.

Viene con librerias de componentes comunes y especialmente componentes de Linear Technologies, pero permite sin problema agregar o crear librerias propias.

Yo he probado a insertar modelos de TL072 sin problema.

Si alguien conoce otro Spice gratuito y mejor que levante la mano....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Yo tambien lo he provado y me parece bueno. Sobretodo me gusto que es gratuito, sin limitaciones en numero de nodos ni nada, y ademas abierto pues permite insertar modelos spice de componentes que no esten incluidos en las librerias que vienen con el LTSpice.
> 
> Viene con librerias de componentes comunes y especialmente componentes de Linear Technologies, pero permite sin problema agregar o crear librerias propias.
> 
> ...



Probá el SIMETRIX que se descarga de http://www.simetrix.co.uk/site/downloads/download.htm.
Tiene limitaciones de tamaño del circuito, pero todavía no conozco a nadie que haya tocado ese límite. Te lo dan sin cargo...

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2009)

hola, yo baje el ltspiceIV , alguien tiene algun tuto EN CASTELLANO ?

quisiera aprender a usarlo, mas qu enada el tema de simulador, para ver curvas, como varian las tensiones, como si fuese un osciloscopio.
supongo que eso es lo que llaman analizar circuitos.

yo siempre a mano , en la mesa de trabajo y con el tester, esto de simuladores nunca lo use.

saludos y gracias


----------



## jose bilbo (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola gente, necesito simular una fuente de alimentacion conmutada, y me sería de gran ayuda importar al ltspice un tl494; decis que se puede hacer, pero no tengo ni idea de como; seria alguien tan amable de explicarme.
un saludo


----------



## Robertugo (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola, bájate de mi página:
https://sites.google.com/site/precisionaudiotv/Home
El ejecutable LtpicePlus; en el hay una recopilación con miles de ejemplos y librerías, entre ellas está el modelo que requieres con su correspondiente símbolo y un circuito de prueba... saludos !


----------



## JM88 (Ago 17, 2010)

¿alguien me podría decir como realizar un analisis AC con una fuente dependiente en el circuito? por mas que he buscado en manuales no lo encuentro


----------



## Robertugo (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola, para hacerlo, debes editar cualquier fuente real de tu circuito ( alimentación, señal, etc) pulsando sobre su símbolo con el botón derecho del cursor; se te abrirá un cuadro para editar las propiedades de esa fuente, en el lado derecho del mismo pon el cursor en la casilla AC y escribe un uno en ella ( 1 ) y con eso cierras el cuadro dandole ok y abres ahora el menu Simulate > Edit Simulation Cmd; en el cuadro que se te abre pincha sobre la pestaña AC Analysis y ya dentro de ella elige el tipo de barrido de frecuencias que quieras hacer ( por octavas, décadas, lineal, etc ), luego le pones el número de puntos por iteración que quieres que recoja ( 100 es un buen punto de partida) y para finalizar la frecuencia inferior desde donde comenzará el barrido ( debe ser mayor a cero) y la frecuencia final. Cierras el cuadro y le ordenas simular el circuito.
Si ese mismo circuito ya había sido simulado antes con otro tipo de análisis, te saldrá un cuadro preguntándote cual análisis quieres hacer, le dices que el de AC y listo. Si observas en el circuito la línea con la directiva de simulación Spice que has desechado se halla ahora como un comentario ya que el programa reemplazo el punto  (. ) por un punto y coma ( ; ) y si lo quieres volver a activar entonces vuelve a escribir el punto en lugar del punto y coma... Saludos !
PD: Si tu esquema no cuenta con niguna fuente ( por ejemplo si lo alimentas paramétricamente) entonces agrega una fuente para tu análisis de AC, ponle el borne negativo a masa y retorna el borne positivo a masa con una resistencia; abre el cuadro de edición de propiedades de esta fuente y escribe un 1 en AC. Si solo vas a hacer el análsis de AC los otros valores de esta fuente ficticia no interesan, ya que no son tomados en cuenta para el mismo.


----------



## FBustos (Ago 17, 2010)

Muy bueno el grupo de yahoo y lo mejor de todo las librerias!!
muchas gracias Roberto Hugo Rodríguez Zubieta !


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ago 17, 2010)

Robertugo dijo:


> Hola, bájate de mi página:
> https://sites.google.com/site/precisionaudiotv/Home
> El ejecutable LtpicePlus; en el hay una recopilación con miles de ejemplos y librerías, entre ellas está el modelo que requieres con su correspondiente símbolo y un circuito de prueba... saludos !


Amigo Robertugo Bienvenido!!!


----------



## Robertugo (Ago 17, 2010)

A Dj Pipe: Si el foro Yahoo del Ltspice es una fuente viva de información excelente, aunque esté en inglés.
A Narciso: Amigo qué pañuelito el mundo y qué linda sorpresa... Saludos !


----------



## jabc88 (Ago 28, 2010)

yo lo acabo de bajar, es bastante bueno, sin embargo, tengo el controlador UC3845 bajado como libreria, y no me lo reconoce, no se porque, ya que al simular me sale error.


----------



## FBustos (Ago 29, 2010)

abre el archivo .sym del uc3845 y revisa que esté bien enlazado al archivo .sub o .lib segun sea el caso.


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 5, 2010)

hola, encontre este blog que tiene un tutorial muy bueno de ltspice....
revisenlo y verann... saludos....
http://hagamoselectronica.blogspot.com/2010/04/simulacion-de-circuitos-con-ltspice_27.html


----------



## Nepper (Sep 19, 2010)

buenas! la verdad que estoy muy impresionado, se nota que este software es libre por 2 particularidades muy usuales de los freeware:
-No se matan en interfaz y que quede esteticamente hermoso
-Muy versatil

Bueno, tras esta introducción, el programa anda de maravilla... va a costar adaptarme, pero veo que es el camino correcto.

Mi único problema es que cuando pongo la simulación .tran, para efectuar 5 segundos de simulación me tarda tanto que siempre lo tengo que parar antes de que llegue a procesar los 5 segundos...

¿es posible configurar los "tiempos" mínimos en el que debe efectuar el análisis?

Dicho de otra forma, por lo que veo, el programa toma muestras en funcion del tiempo, en intervalos que el mismo selecciona a discreción. Supongamos que tarda 1ms en hacer una cuenta para crear el punto en el gráfico. Si el programa toma una muestra por cada us (microsegundo) de la simulación, me tardaría 100ms (0.1 s) en procesar 0.1ms de la simulación.
Entonces, para hacer 1ms de la Simulación, tardaría 1s real, y por lo tanto, tardaría 1000s reales en hacer 1s de simulación, se me van a 5000s reales en completar la simulación, que sería 1h15min aprox...

Entonces, ¿cómo puedo "Reducir" la resolución de muestreo de la simulación para que efectue 1 proceso por cada ms (milisegundo) de la simulación? o efectue 10 procesos por segundo de la simulasión... etc...

espero dejar claro mi problema...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ...Mi único problema es que cuando pongo la simulación .tran, para efectuar 5 segundos de simulación me tarda tanto que siempre lo tengo que parar antes de que llegue a procesar los 5 segundos...
> ¿es posible configurar los "tiempos" mínimos en el que debe efectuar el análisis?




No te confundas, estas simulaciones no son en tiempo real.
Cuando vos pones en 5s en .TRAN  es que lo resuelve para ese intervalo, lo que demore depende del tipo de problema.
Si es por ejemplo un problema de alterna sin nada raro, te lo sacara instantaneamente salvo que te hayas delirado y la frecuencia sea de 1MHz porque va a tener que calcular y guardar los valores correspondientes a 5 millones de ciclos.

Cuando son circuitos de conmutación, hay que tener cuidado si tenés inductancias y capacitores, porque precisamente durante la conmutación se producen picos de tensión y oscilaciones de alta frecuencia que c*gan la convergencia. 

Puede pasar que todo arranque bien, se plante al 10% de la simulación y siga avanzando muy despacio.  
Eso es porque los intervalos de tiempo son adaptivos, y si hasta ahi venia calculando con intervalos de 10uS , durante el transitorio de conmutación lo tiene que achicar a 10nS y se pudre todo.

Para eso está el toqueteo de los parámetros de simulación. Vos podés declarar un tiempo mínimo para que no se te plante, pero tenés que ser conciente que en ese punto crítico la gráfica ya no será fiel. 


El problema clásico es la simulacion de una fuente conmutada. Vos tenes una señal de alta frecuencia y un circuito de estabilización cuyas constantes de tiempo son muchisimo mayores.  
Entonces, el simulador tiene que resolver todo el bolonki correspondiente a cada conmutacion de los transistores de potencia durante *miles de ciclos*, porque eso es lo que demoran las actuaciones de los circuitos de proteccion y estabilización.
Forzosamente son simulaciones largas...  Pero otros programas, o ni te las hacen o demoran mas todavia.


Otro detalle a tener en cuenta es el modelo utilizado. Generalmente cuando se simulan integrados digitales, los programas convencionales lo tratan de manera puramente digital porque de esa manera se acelera (y mucho) la simulacion. El problema aparece cuando mezclas elementos analogicos y digitales porque el funcionamiento puede ser cualquier cosa.
El LTSpice te tiene en cuenta eso, pero el precio es el tiempo. Como el fuerte de Linear Technology son integrados para fuentes conmutadas está optimizado para ese tipo de simulaciones.




> Dicho de otra forma, por lo que veo, el programa toma muestras en funcion del tiempo, en intervalos que el mismo selecciona a discreción. Supongamos que tarda 1ms en hacer una cuenta para crear el punto en el gráfico. Si el programa toma una muestra por cada us (microsegundo) de la simulación, me tardaría 100ms (0.1 s) en procesar 0.1ms de la simulación.
> Entonces, para hacer 1ms de la Simulación, tardaría 1s real, y por lo tanto, tardaría 1000s reales en hacer 1s de simulación, se me van a 5000s reales en completar la simulación, que sería 1h15min aprox...
> 
> Entonces, ¿cómo puedo "Reducir" la resolución de muestreo de la simulación para que efectue 1 proceso por cada ms (milisegundo) de la simulación? o efectue 10 procesos por segundo de la simulasión... etc...
> ...


Creo que tu problema esta en que el circuito de prueba que usaste oscila a alta frecuencia ==> siempre va a demorar un siglo.

Ah! ojo con otra cosa.  Cuando se simulan osciladores hay que tener cuidado con las condiciones iniciales y *no dejar* que el programa las calcule automaticamente (*esto con cualquier soft*) 

Proba con el adjunto que es el multivibrador que estabas ensayando.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 21, 2010)

Lo probé y funciona de maravilla!
Gracias por tus consejos! los voy a tener en cuenta, sin duda este programa está muy bueno!!!

Además, sos un grande, sabías exactamente cual era mi problema... (aunque no fué dificil darse cuenta... me venías pisando los talones)


----------

